# Need Help..touchpad Is Not Powering On



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 26, 2011)

I had Alpha 2.1 installed..I havent turned on my touchpad in weeks(Been busy) anyways, I had not installed anything on it..now when I plugged it into my computer all that happens is the power button the button I see this little flashing thing going back and forth on it, the touchpad does NOT turn on and I have tried both the power and the home button pressed and NOTHING happens..I have no idea what might have happened here what should I do?


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok I think I might have figured out what the problem was, the battery was dead, completely dead, now the battery indicator just popped up on the screen..how weird that the battery totally drained when I didnt even use the touchpad in weeks


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 26, 2011)

I see the battery indicator on the screen and there is a red line across of it, but its not booting up, when its completely dead does it take time to boot?


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

Give 30 MIN TO charge it

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 26, 2011)

yeah now its powering on fine, the battery was completely dead..what I dont understand is, how come the battery died in the first place. I hadnt turned on my touchpad in weeks and the last time I used it it was still completely charged..I was turning it on now to update to alpha 3 when I noticed this..what can I do to prevent the battery from dying like that?


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

Charge it until u get a fully chargE leave several hrs on AC adapter,before cuncluding u have a bad battery.I might be wrong but give a try,try different usb if u have one or adapter

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 26, 2011)

it was just very strange that after turning it off at fully charged it would completely die like that..do I have to set something in the android portion of the touchpad to make it not die so quickly? I dont think its a bad battery, I think there has to be something else needed to be done to make sure it does not happen..so once its done charging completely I will let it charge even more after that and see what happens


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Lakerfanalways said:


> it was just very strange that after turning it off at fully charged it would completely die like that..do I have to set something in the android portion of the touchpad to make it not die so quickly? I dont think its a bad battery, I think there has to be something else needed to be done to make sure it does not happen..so once its done charging completely I will let it charge even more after that and see what happens


CM7 in all the Alpha installs has a propensity to reboot even though you tapped on the turn off button. When you turn it off, watch the screen for about 10 seconds to make sure it does not come back on. If if does, tap the volume key to select turn off in Moboot and press the home button to select it. It should stay turned off this time. This happens to me every 4 or 5 turn offs. I'll bet you turned yours off, did not pay attention, and it booted back up and ran until the battery died.


----------

